# EOS-R evf options



## dtgphoto (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi... I cant find any options to slightly change the evf display... I find it a little too contrasty if that makes sense... am I missing something ?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 29, 2018)

dtgphoto said:


> Hi... I cant find any options to slightly change the evf display... I find it a little too contrasty if that makes sense... am I missing something ?


You can change the brightness, but not much else, unless you adjust the Picture Style.


----------



## dtgphoto (Oct 29, 2018)

Picture style did it... perfect now 

Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi dtgphoto. 
Don’t forget that picture style is not only adjusting the viewfinder it will affect in camera jpegs and is used by DPP (and possibly read by other software). 

Cheers, Graham. 



dtgphoto said:


> Picture style did it... perfect now
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dtgphoto (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah that's cool.. I don't use the jpegs as I shoot raw and DPP NEVER gets used. They are now much more realistic in the evf and that was the objective. 

Thank you


----------

